# Thelymitra megacalyptra



## orchidsworld (Mar 9, 2015)

First flower to open, more to come 

Flower stem is 55 cm high !


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2015)

That's a beauty and a wonderful photo. Can you introduce yourself and where are you? Thanks and welcome.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 9, 2015)

Great pics of a beautiful flower!!!! Jean


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 9, 2015)

Wonderful pictures:drool:


----------



## orchidsworld (Mar 9, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Can you introduce yourself and where are you?



Sorry I forgot that... now it's done


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice. Almost impossible to get in the USA. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 9, 2015)

This is the first time that I am seeing this species-beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful! I sometimes see these for sale in Japan, but always at break-neck prices.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2015)

Excellent flower and picture! There are a few thelymitra flasks at Troy Meyers available, but I have no money at the moment (and don't know how to deflask them)
Some of us tried some Aussie terrestrials a few years ago including some thelys, but I don't think any of us had any success 

Welcome!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow! Lovely terrestrial and superb photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2015)

This has been one of my favorite species since the first time I saw a picture of it. I've never seen it in person, but your photos are almost as good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow...very very nice!


----------



## Paul (Mar 10, 2015)

This is just fantastic François, you've done a nice job here!!! :clap: 

What a colour and numerous flowers to come :drool:


----------



## orchidsworld (Mar 11, 2015)

More flowers opened...


----------



## Shiva (Mar 11, 2015)

Lovely flowers! It seems that the most desirable orchids we wish for are those we can't get or can't flower.:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2015)

How true.


----------



## naoki (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful, François! How do you grow it? I've been thinking of getting some from Dr. Beyrle. By any chance, do you happen to know which species of Thelymitra in his list is relatively easy? Anyone interested in group import?


----------



## orchidsworld (Mar 11, 2015)

Well... depends what you call "easy" ... I grow all species he has, and I think they all need the same conditions... Hybrids are mabye more tolerant...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2015)

Shiva said:


> Lovely flowers! It seems that the most desirable orchids we wish for are those we can't get or can't flower.:drool:





NYEric said:


> How true.



Totally agree.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 12, 2015)

Very nice blue colours.


----------



## orchidsworld (Mar 13, 2015)

With all flowers open...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 13, 2015)

Gorgeous!
Can you post a pick of the whole plant, with the leaves/bulbs(?).


----------



## orchidsworld (Mar 13, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Can you post a pick of the whole plant, with the leaves/bulbs(?).




Picture from yesterday, when only some flowers open :






And bulb (tuber) is growing in the soil, so no picture


----------



## Denver (Mar 13, 2015)

wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2015)

Excellent! How warm and sunny does it need to be for the flowers to open?


----------



## orchidsworld (Mar 13, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> How warm and sunny does it need to be for the flowers to open?



Warm... when the plant starts to flwer, I take it in my house, means around 22-24°C during the night...

And for the sun... well... this specie flower during the night here, so I think temperature is more important than sun


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2015)

You mean it's warmer at night? Interesting to know why it isn't open during the day


----------



## orchidsworld (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't know the temperatures in my house lol

But now it's 8am, and the flowers start to close...


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2015)

That's a beautiful show:clap::clap::clap:


How big are the flowers?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2015)

orchidsworld said:


> I don't know the temperatures in my house lol
> 
> But now it's 8am, and the flowers start to close...



Interesting. It's almost as if it remembers when it's neighbors would be flowering in Australia and they've kept the synchronization (quantum entanglement  )


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 17, 2015)

Wonderful plant, thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 17, 2015)

Never heard of this genus before, but wow! Great colour and great photos!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 17, 2015)

Spectacular pics. The colour reminds me of iris.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Mar 21, 2015)

Shiva said:


> Lovely flowers! It seems that the most desirable orchids we wish for are those we can't get or can't flower.:drool:



Hear hear! :evil:

(For me it's Masdevallia veitchiana :sob:


----------

